# Arditi



## ralphwiggum (Aug 30, 2012)

Who were some famous Arditi soldiers of WW1?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2012)

To be honest I had to look "Arditi" up for a bit of clarification. I found this:

La Grande Guerra: ITALIAN REPARTI d'ASSALTO (ARDITI)

It's a start, I guess. These guys look as if they will have a better idea than posting here, by the number of replies you have. Perhaps one of the Italian members might have more.


----------

